# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Очередной независимый отчет сравнения антивирусов

## Sanja

Вообщем, как тестировались AV-продукты (и по каким критериям)
написано в самом отчете.
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seite...e/report05.pdf

5. Summary results

(a) Results over Windows viruses, Macros, Worms and Scripts
detection:
1. McAfee 99.7%
2. Kaspersky 99.6%
3. Symantec 99.2%
4. RAV 96.1%
5. F-Prot 95.7%
6. Dr.Web 93.8%
7. NOD32 93.7%
8. BitDefender 93.6%
9. TrendMicro 90.4%
10. Sophos 90.3%
11. Avast 88.4%
12. H+BEDV 86.8%
13. AVG 85.9%

(b) Results over Backdoors, Trojans and other malware detection:
1. Kaspersky 99.2%
2. Symantec 94.5%
3. McAfee 90.5%
4. NOD32 90.0%
5. Dr.Web 87.1%
6. H+BEDV 86.1%
7. BitDefender 82.8%
8. TrendMicro, F-Prot 81.4%
9. Avast 76.2%
10. RAV 75.2%
11. AVG 70.0%
12. Sophos 67.4%

(c) Total detection rates without ‘DOS’ and ‘OtherOS malware’:
1. Kaspersky 99.4%
2. Symantec 96.9%
3. McAfee 95.1%
4. NOD32 91.9%
5. Dr.Web 90.5%
6. F-Prot 88.6%
7. BitDefender 88.3%
8. H+BEDV 86.4%
9. TrendMicro 86.0%
10. RAV 85.8%
11. Avast 82.4%
12. Sophos 79.0%
13. AVG 78.1%

(d) Total detection rates (including DOS and OtherOS):
1. Kaspersky 99.65% ADVANCED+
2. Symantec 98.31% ADVANCED+
3. McAfee 98.04% ADVANCED+
4. NOD32 95.50% ADVANCED
5. F-Prot 95.28% ADVANCED
6. RAV 94.05% ADVANCED
7. BitDefender 94.02% ADVANCED
8. Dr.Web 93.91% ADVANCED
9. TrendMicro 91.31% STANDARD
10. H+BEDV 91.09% STANDARD
11. Avast 90.81% STANDARD
12. Sophos 90.10% STANDARD
13. AVG 86.03% --------

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Тест интересный. Единственное - странно, что нортон на втором месте по детектированию троянов  :o

----------


## SDA

С  Symantec все понятно (западный антивирусный гигант, правда в разделе уязвимости на SecurityLab идет через раз), но
итересно, почему  Sophos так плох?

"Компания Sophos - мировой лидер в области систем защиты информации, а также антивирусной и антиспамовой защиты. Штаб-квартира компании находится в Англии. Sophos предлагает решения для предприятий любого уровня - от небольших компаний до международных корпораций. Своим клиентам Sophos предлагает надежную защиту и высокий уровень сервиса. На сегодняшний день продуктами компании пользуются более чем 25 миллионов пользователей в 150 странах мира"
Кстати является вендором Диалог-Науки.

----------


## kps

> С  Symantec все понятно (западный антивирусный гигант, правда в разделе уязвимости на SecurityLab идет через раз)


C Symantec как раз таки непонятно, ведь он очень плохо ловит троянов. Вот тут топ об этом http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=165

----------


## Rat

Абсолютно не согласен с данными приведённого выше теста!!! Работал долгое время с антивирусом Касперского (последние версии) - медленная скорость сканирования и реакции на вирусною атаку, частые пропуски вирусов, очень легко выводится из строя антивирусная база и модуль эвристики, сильная загрузка ЦП. После 4-го пропущенного вируса при наличии обновлённой антивирусной базы был сделан вывод - данный антивирус для защиты компьютера не пригоден!!! На данный момент использую NOD 32, считаю что программа значительно опережает Касперского по всем перечисленным параметрам. В довершение хочу сказать, все мои знакомые программисты, а их у меня не мало, соглашаются в одном: антивирус касперского - хорошо замаскированный виручс!!!

----------


## sergey_gum

> На данный момент использую NOD 32, считаю что программа значительно опережает Касперского по всем перечисленным параметрам.


Блин, давно я так не смеялся ;D

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Блин, давно я так не смеялся ;D


Зря Вы так  :Smiley:  Я с НОД32 давно работаю. Нынешняя версия вообще весчь. Особенно радует эвристика и интернет-фильтр. Настройки выставлены по максимуму и это не создает неудобств в работе. Я установил его по всей конторе (энтэрпрайз). Удалённое администрирование - очень удобно. Никогда не было никаких синих экранов по его вине. Есть конечно свои недочёты, но их мало. Я покупаю технику для работы, а не для антивируса  :Smiley:  Минус Касперского в том, что он опирается только на сигнатуры. А размер баз не может быть бесконечным + возрастающие тормоза. 

К примеру:
Цитата:"VirusRadar (www.virusradar.com), созданный компанией Eset для оценки вирусной активности, с помощью Eset NOD32 немедленно идентифицировал как угрозу червя Win32/VB.NEI сразу же при получении первого письма. Эвристическая технология ThreatSense™ компании Eset, использующая сочетание таких методов, как эмуляция, пассивная эвристика, алгоритмический анализ и сигнатурный метод, незамедлительно детектировала червя и его модификации без обновления сигнатур посредством эвристического анализа. "

"«По статистике Virus-Radar, фиксирующей детектирование угроз во всем мире, видно, что на сегодняшний день зафиксировано более 150000 атак Win32/VB.NEI на компьютеры, где установлен Eset NOD32, – говорит Александр Чачава, Глава российского представительства Eset . - Особо хочется отметить, что данный червь вообще не добавлялся в вирусную (сигнатурную базу) Eset NOD32, потому что он детектируется нашим антивирусом проактивно, с помощью эвристической технологии ThreatSense™ и без использования вирусных сигнатур вообще."

ЗЫ Win32/VB.NEI = Nyxem
Полный текст

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

А они ответили на то письмо с кучей зверей, что ты отсылал им в ноябре?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да. Они любят общаться с лицензионными пользователями  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Эвристик у НОД действительно хорош, но вот интересно сколько ложных срабатываний он даёт. Должен бы не мало.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Эвристик у НОД действительно хорош, но вот интересно сколько ложных срабатываний он даёт. Должен бы не мало.


До сих пор не замечал.

----------


## Geser

> До сих пор не замечал.


Интересно что они придумали. Кстати, ЛК сказали что работают над новым эвристиком.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Интересно что они придумали. Кстати, ЛК сказали что работают над новым эвристиком.


Угу. Мне самому интересно. Но факт остаётся фактом, ложных срабатываний я действительно не замечал  :Smiley:  . Конечно, НОД не панацея от всех бед (как и любой другой антивирус), но со своими задачами справляется очень неплохо. Он обеспечивает оптимальное соотношение защита - ресурсоёмкость - скорость. Цена тоже приемлема  :Smiley:  У меня он мониторит весь траффик на шлюзе, юзера только под огранниченными записями, все используют Оперу, все заплатки на системах стоят и т.д. При таком раскладе трудно что-либо подцепить.

----------


## azza

> Кстати, ЛК сказали что работают над новым эвристиком.


Из теста http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4380



> 1. Kaspersky Personal Pro version 5.0.390- 99.46%
>     Kaspersky 2006 beta version 6.0.15.222- 99.46%


Одно из двух:
1. Эвристик Kav 2006 = Kav 5 = 0.
2. Коллекция предварительно побывала в Лаборатории Касперского.

----------


## Geser

Так я же не говорил что он уже включен в бету. Сказали что работают, а когда будет неизвестно.

----------


## Tony Montana

А мне интересны данные по Семантек. Только непонятно какой продукт тестировали. То ли именно Симантек, то ли Нортон антивирус (ведь это два разных продукта одного производителя. И, если верить данным, то получается, что продукция Симантек (Нортон антивирус) обходит БитДефендер... Хм...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Интересно то, что NAV работает лучше чем SAV (в плане поиска вирей)  :Smiley:

----------


## kvit

По НОДу добавочка - ложные срабатывания есть, но я припомню только два случая за все время использования (более 2-х лет)...
Второй плюс, в текущий момент сильно расширяют базу - глобальные обновления от 20060202 и 20060131.

----------


## AndreyKa

Этот тест обновляется дважды в год. Вот результат за август 2005:
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seite...e/report07.pdf
Следующий будет уже скоро (1 марта).

Единственно, надо учитывать что база для данного теста копилась годами и былые заслуги еще долго будут потдерживать на плаву такие антивирусы как Symantec.

----------


## WaterFish

> Угу. Мне самому интересно. Но факт остаётся фактом, ложных срабатываний я действительно не замечал  . Конечно, НОД не панацея от всех бед (как и любой другой антивирус), но со своими задачами справляется очень неплохо. Он обеспечивает оптимальное соотношение защита - ресурсоёмкость - скорость. Цена тоже приемлема  У меня он мониторит весь траффик на шлюзе, юзера только под огранниченными записями, все используют Оперу, все заплатки на системах стоят и т.д. При таком раскладе трудно что-либо подцепить.


File: 	PantechGPRSRUG300.exe 	
Status: 	
POSSIBLY INFECTED/MALWARE (Note: this file has been scanned before. Therefore, this file's scan results will not be stored in the database) (Note: this file was only flagged as malware by heuristic detection(s). This might be a false positive. Therefore, results of this scan will not be stored in the database) 
MD5 	4cd5f2ca4b6d2fbfecf6555f58af34b4 	
Packers detected: 	
-
Scanner results 
AntiVir 	
Found nothing
ArcaVir 	
Found nothing
Avast 	
Found nothing
AVG Antivirus 	
Found nothing
BitDefender 	
Found nothing
ClamAV 	
Found nothing
Dr.Web 	
Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus 	
Found nothing
Fortinet 	
Found nothing
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 	
Found nothing
NOD32 	
Found probably a variant of Win32/Dialer.generic application (probable variant) 
Norman Virus Control 	
Found nothing
UNA 	
Found nothing
VBA32 	
Found nothing

это стандартная прога телефонов Pantech
Лаб Касперского ответил - вредоносного кода не обнаружено.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

:Smiley:  Я ж говорю:"я не видел", но это не означает, что их нет. Акцент ставится на малое количество ложных срабатываний при высоком уровне эвристического анализатора. Он же не должен орать на всё, что только попадётся  :Smiley:  Если не ошибаюсь, то, к примеру, у DrWeb количество ложных срабатываний больше. Создать эвристический анализатор, который бы никогда не ошибался, ИМХО, невозможно. А если антивирус говорит, что в этом файле есть что-то подозрительное и говорит о работе эвристика. Если я в чём-то ошибся, поправте.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## fdo

почитайте:
http://www.anti-malware.ru/index.phtml?part=compare
http://svk.sanet.ru/articles/Antivir...virusdiffs.htm

и полумайте сколько стоило написать такую хорошую рекламу касперу, я перетрогал перемучал кучу всякого хлама... радея за родную страну интуитивно тянусь к касперсому... но! как только речь заходит о том чтобы платить деньги за антивирус... приходится выбирать умом а не сердцем..
на данный момент мне наиболее симпатичен NOD32..
одни и те же заражённые папки проверял последним каспером, AVAST ом и NOD32, большую часть находят все... аваст почему-то ничего не лечит предлагает всё удалять... каспер дико тормозит и лечит тоже далеко не всё... быстро и весело всё вылечил только nod32... делайте выводы..

----------


## Ego1st

> почитайте:
> http://www.anti-malware.ru/index.phtml?part=compare
> и полумайте сколько стоило написать такую хорошую рекламу касперу,


Это не реклама простые независимые тесты, вот и всё..

----------


## 456

NOD32 действительно не плохой . Важно настройки правильно выставить .
Например , модуль IMON - отклонить загрузку файла или удалить , или разьединить ... и т.п.

----------


## регедит

Могу сказать одно,такой гигант как www.mail.ru он же www.port.ru,использует антивирус NOD32,у меня есть приложение для смартфона расширением *sis,только NOD32 его распознаёт как вирус skuls и при отправке через mail.ru,smtp сервер начинает материться,что вирус он отправлять не будет,а не один другой антивирь,не видит в этом приложении,какой либо опасности,так что для себя я вывод уже сделал,самый быстрый и самый надёжный антивирь для меня это NOD32,ну а соперничать с ним сможет наверно только SYMANTEC,но он тяжёл,не очень хочеться тратить нервы,у о Касперком вообще ничего говорить не буду.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Могу сказать одно,такой гигант как www.mail.ru он же www.port.ru,использует антивирус NOD32,у меня есть приложение для смартфона расширением *sis,только NOD32 его распознаёт как вирус skuls и при отправке через mail.ru,smtp сервер начинает материться,что вирус он отправлять не будет,а не один другой антивирь,не видит в этом приложении,какой либо опасности,так что для себя я вывод уже сделал,самый быстрый и самый надёжный антивирь для меня это NOD32,ну а соперничать с ним сможет наверно только SYMANTEC,но он тяжёл,не очень хочеться тратить нервы,у о Касперком вообще ничего говорить не буду.


регедит, не хочу вас расстраивать, но mail.ru использует Dr.Web. http://www.mail.ru/antispam
А также Касперского, спс Winsent за подсказку. 
А сервер матерится, потому что он так настроен - отбиваться от всех zip, rar под паролем и других "небезопасных" файлов.

----------


## Winsent

> Могу сказать одно,такой гигант как www.mail.ru он же www.port.ru,использует антивирус NOD32...


Всегда думал что такой гигант как www.mail.ru использует антивирус Касперского  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

регедит а вы не пробовали в касперском расширеные базы включить.. у меня skuls по вашему и Trojan.SymbOS.Skuller.* по касперскому очень даже хорошо детектит..

----------


## регедит

Меньше всего хочу спорить,может я не прав и ошибаюсь,высказал своё личное мнение,ведь все мы тут для этого и собрались,если всё таки интересно,то файл который NOD32 определяет как вирь,это не что иное как программа для перезагрузки телефона,если всё таки интересно,то скачать можно отсюда -> http://ifolder.ru/1318889 ,сканировал её Касперским,др.Веб,Нортоном,AVZ,Ававстом,ну и конечно Нодом,только 2 антивиря сказали,что это skul,Аваст и Нод,что ни есть хорошо,но при отправке по почте этот файл не проходит как вирус,отсюда и сделал выводы,что пользуються на маил.ру имено Нодом.
Скажу так,если мне нужна была бы тотальная безопасность,то использовал Norton Inet Security,так как за безопасностью не гонюсь,стоит Нод,за 2 года,пока ничего не пропустил.
Короче сделал для себя выводы,наврятле меня кто то переубедит,но и навязывать их никому не хочу,ИМХО  :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Меньше всего хочу спорить,может я не прав и ошибаюсь,высказал своё личное мнение,ведь все мы тут для этого и собрались,если всё таки интересно,то файл который NOD32 определяет как вирь,это не что иное как программа для перезагрузки телефона,если всё таки интересно,то скачать можно отсюда...




регедит, наверняка, это зловред.

----------

